
Unable to fund production of its drone, Lily will shut down and refund customers - eplanit
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/11/unable-to-fund-production-of-its-camera-drone-lily-will-shut-down-and-refund-customers/
======
eplanit
Up until mid-December they were blatantly lying to customers, saying that
shipments were imminent. A pathetic way to fail. I'll feel better when (if?) I
get my refund. My first, and last, kickstarter.

